# MAC - Little Darlings (Holiday Minis) Swatches - Nov 08



## MAC_Whore (Sep 20, 2008)

Place all your *Little Darlings* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Little Darlings* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Little Darlings* colour story thread.


----------



## sleepyhead (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Little Darlings Swatches - Dec 08*

pigment sets 

all taken under natural light

cool set:









warm set:









the teal pigment from the cool set is VERY different (color and texture) from the regular teal pigment. here are some comparison swatches
regular teal on the left, teal from this collection on the right









all the other colors are the same as regular/previous releases as far as i can tell


----------



## lara (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Little Darlings Swatches - Dec 08*





*Pink Grapefruit* lipglass (Little Darlings: Coral)


----------



## nunu (Sep 20, 2008)

From top
C-thru lipglass
Beaux lusterglass
pink grapefruit lipglass
flashmode lusterglass






Same order on nc43 






Reflects Antique Gold


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Little Darlings Swatches - Dec 08*

some colours of the warm piments set:



















some pigments from the cool set:























Black Funk & Fab Orchid Pencils:


----------



## Mien (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: MAC - Little Darlings Swatches - Dec 08*

I've taken a comparison shot of a regular MAC pencil (feline kohlpower) vs a Softsparkle pencil of last years mini set (Peacocked), both have never been sharpened so you can see the actual difference in size.





Swatches:
Black Funk, Peacocked en Fab Orchid.
The intensity in the cooler picture is more true, however the colour is a little closer in the warmer looking one.










And pics I already had of some mini lippies released in previous holidaysets that are being repromoted this year:
LIPGLASS: 
Pink Grapefruit 




Magnetique 
(I altered this picture to make the colour more true to life, that's why the paper seems pink aswell..)





LUSTREGLASS:
Beaux


----------



## macluvermre (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi everyone! I am going to attempt to put up some photos, hope it works. My sister got these early, thought I would share. Enjoy! 




http://i33.tinypic.com/35k08d4.jpg[/IMG]

http://i35.tinypic.com/6sxm4j.jpg[/IMG]

Here is some more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://i33.tinypic.com/35k08d4.jpg[/IMG]

http://i35.tinypic.com/wumffc.jpg[/IMG]

.....and the pink set, sorry I posted the coral color twice!


http://i33.tinypic.com/289y4qh.jpg[/IMG]

Cool pigment/glitter set...yeh - success!

http://i34.tinypic.com/118n4f6.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Marberry (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## Ebonyone (Nov 6, 2008)

I just picked up my Little Darling Sets. I got all of the Lipglass/Lusterglass and Pigment/Glitter sets. Here are all of the Lippies:

Little Darlings: 5 Coral Lipglass and Lustreglass 
Underage, Ola Mango and Pink Grapefruit Lipglass, and Wonderstruck and Budding Lustreglass

Little Darlings: 5 Pink Lipglass and Lustreglass 
Fleur Delight, Song and Dance, and Magnetique Lipglass, and Flashmode and Little Vi Lustreglass

Little Darlings: 5 Neutral Lipglass and Lustreglass 
C-Thru, Mouthwatering, and Languish Lipglass, and Love Nectar and Beaux Lustreglass

I included a full size Lippie for comparison.
Don't you just love the holidays!


----------



## Ebonyone (Nov 6, 2008)

Here are the pigment/glitters. Again, I've included a full size for comparison.

Little Darlings Warm Pigments and Glitter 
Gold Dusk, Gold Mode, Gold Stroke, Melon Pigments, and Reflects Antique Gold Glitter

Little Darlings Cool Pigments and Glitter Frost
Quietly, Pinked Mauve, Teal Pigments, and Reflects Blackened Red Glitter
I'm going to bling this winter!


----------



## MzFit (Nov 7, 2008)

The Teal in the little darlings is diffrent from the regular teal seems a tad lighter and mintyer. In the swatch it is the orginal teal on the left and the LD on the right.


----------



## Miss QQ (Nov 8, 2008)

Store displays. Pics are clickable!









Thanks!


----------



## PinkPearl (Nov 10, 2008)

Coral lip set






L-R: Ola mango, wonderstruck, pink grapefruit, budding, underage






enjoy!


----------



## caramel_geek (Dec 3, 2008)

taken indoors with lights on. NC25.


----------



## Rouaa (Dec 6, 2008)

Coral and Neutral sets:


----------



## Marberry (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## Marberry (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## jenntoz (Dec 19, 2008)

Little Darlings Pink Lipglass & Lusterglass set

Click For big pics...






Top...lusterglasses...Little VI & Flashmode
Bottom...lipglasses...Fleur De Light, Song and Dance & Magnetique


----------



## magi (Jan 1, 2009)

Peacocked







Black Funk compared to Feline and Phone Me







Wonderstruck






Budding


----------



## leogecko (Jan 2, 2009)

Swatches of the cool pigment set compared to the original pigments (except Quietly, which I didn´t have before). 
Originals on the left and the cool set pigments on the right (clickable)





(w/o flash)





(with flash)


----------



## mabeth (Jan 17, 2009)

5 Coral Lipglass/Lustreglass












underage, wonderstruck, budding, ola mango !, pink grapefruit


----------

